# Princess Medusa ( pic heavy)



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

A friend of mine bought her but she is with me a little longer as I got her ears done and waiting for them to heal so I been using this time to make her my real life doll lmao... we have painted pink nails , numerous outfits, she has had temporary heart tattoo too lol... ( the guy I sold her too is a huge tatted up tough guy hahahahah) luckly he loves it, well with the exception of this skirt he said it is fruity lmao...


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

awww i love her! She is so beautiful and i adore her beauty mark above her eye.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

She is adorable. The skirt and nails are just too much, but I reckon girls will be girls!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

She is just too dang adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

she is soo cute!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys lol and Dicky yup girls will be girls.. I posted these to my FB and the owner called me in like 15 minutes and was like wtf you put on my dog.. Im like a skirt cause she is a princess lmmfao... he laughed and was like omg so fruity.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Omg to freakin cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Is she off Pep? She looks like a baby Pep, Rangel Dangel lol cute pics


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup she is a mini pep for sure in all ways.. I don't usually get attached to pups here I keep my distance but omg i might cry when she leaves I love my snuggle buddy.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She is too stinkin cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwwww I like the part where she bites the skirt like "get this off me!!!" Lol! She is really cute  at least you still have my cutie bully version if Lucius there! He looks like a good cuddle buddy


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well he will be leaving soon as well  but im sure you know to where, so we will get to still see lots of updates on him as he grows


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

^^^COACH!!! Are you getting a new puppy?^^^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha I love the running pic. She is so cute!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

She looks like such a clown. Lol. Thanks for sharing

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

angel, you have ruined the image of a bulldog, a skirt??????????

but, it is a goodlooking animal tho, if you bred it, looks like a job well done


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lmao surfer are they not suppose to wear skirts ?? LOL he new owner said it was fruity lmao but that is coming form a big tatted up guy.... Im gonna miss her she is with him now and they fly out to calgary on thursday  already missing my snuggle buddy she is such a sweetheart.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

angelbaby, 

Princess Medusa is criminally cute. Thanks for the look in.

Joe


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

'snuggle buddy'???????????????????????????????

i have one too, but i would never say it out loud,

gonna have 2 here directly, 

weezy, and molly, who are my girls left out of,

weezy
molly
polly
dolly
chubby
tubby
bubby
snubby
spade
spot


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Those sound like dwarf names


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG she is just too adorable. Lol at the fruity dress :rofl: totally sounds like something Ryan would say. Lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol surfer got the 7 dwarfs as snuggle buddies lmao.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

